# What DoorDash "Very Busy" REALLY means



## The Jax

I posted this as a comment on another thread then I felt it would be helpful to create a thread.

I am not SURE if anyone knows this but the whole "busy" identifications on the delivery map DO NOT actually identify if the area is busy or not. A rep from DoorDash explained this to me in person during a store launch. He told me, and I agree, the system can forecast sales but is not able to show real data on the app as to how busy the market is because it would give other app platforms information on their market. What the busy and very busy and all those colors means is simple. The system takes a forecast of how busy is MAY be. It then creates schedule blocks for the dashers, which can also manually be edited. Then during a live day, if the dashers online are lower then what the system says it needs, the area is BUSY. If its really low, then its VERY BUSY and so on. This is why you get a notification once in awhile (or all the time) your area is busy please sign on. The area is not busy, its lacking forecasted drivers. I was also told the system that controls this disregards scheduled dashes as it only cares about who is online and who is not online. Just FYI for everyone.

If you have ever taken the bait and signed on to a dash and never got a delivery or got a delivery but it took almost an hour, even though the delivery area was dark red and said "ridiculously busy!!", thats why.


----------



## Seamus

It’s used The exact same way as Uber and Lyft use it. They are all the same horse of a different color and do pretty much the exact same things. It is used for their purposes to stage drivers. They color an area and new people flock to it like flies on shit. It is two stage drivers nothing more.


----------



## smithers54

Thats what peak is for as well.....


----------



## Uberdriver2710

How many times does DD have to BS us, before we stop believing them?


----------



## Toby2

When it says very busy it means there’s two crappy and or very late orders that nobody wants.


----------



## The Jax

Toby2 said:


> When it says very busy it means there's two crappy and or very late orders that nobody wants.


LOL funny but incorrect


----------



## Uberdriver2710

The Jax said:


> LOL funny but incorrect


who knows?


----------



## Toby2

I was sitting at home and turned DD on. Showing very busy. Get an order $8 six miles. With $3 peak pay I’m thinking $11 nice. Kinda going to the outskirts but it was very busy. Probably pick up something out there. Dropped the order off and see the total payout. $8? $3 base, $2 tip and $3 peak pay. What? Changed the peak pay program. Not a payout at the end of the time period anymore. That sucks, now it was marginal for accepting. No way for $5. Limp back home with no other offers. Get near home and get one from the same place, less money and farther out, sorry, politely decline. Didn’t get another order for 45 minutes, logged off and went home.


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD

Toby2 said:


> I was sitting at home and turned DD on. Showing very busy. Get an order $8 six miles. With $3 peak pay I'm thinking $11 nice. Kinda going to the outskirts but it was very busy. Probably pick up something out there. Dropped the order off and see the total payout. $8? $3 base, $2 tip and $3 peak pay. What? Changed the peak pay program. Not a payout at the end of the time period anymore. That sucks, now it was marginal for accepting. No way for $5. Limp back home with no other offers. Get near home and get one from the same place, less money and farther out, sorry, politely decline. Didn't get another order for 45 minutes, logged off and went home.


Yeah, I see that after 10PM local time...stating it's busy...but the orders are like $4 or 20 miles out. Rather just go home after that. No point in waiting for a&#129412; After that time


----------

